# 3.5 spell cards?



## jerm (Jan 23, 2004)

Remember the pack of spell cards you could get in 2nd ed?

I'm told that such a product exists for 3.0, but I'm wondering if/when/where I can get my hands on this kind of thing for 3.5 (I'm growing weary of printing-cutting-pasting spells onto note cards).


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jan 23, 2004)

The Other Game Company has updated their PDF spell cards to 3.5

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=1980

You have to print them out yourself, but they have several advantages. The spell text is complete for each spell (they don't reference other spells, you don't have to go flipping around to other places to know what a spell does), and since it is in PDF format, you can print out as many copies as you like and you only have to print out the ones you want (no bards or rangers in your campaign, that's OK - don't print out their cards until you ned them).

On their web site http://www.theothergamecompany.com/projects/spellcards.htm they have a couple of previews and some blank cards, so you can get a feel for the product and add custom spells or spells from other sources.

-Dave


----------



## just__al (Jan 23, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> The Other Game Company has updated their PDF spell cards to 3.5
> 
> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=1980
> 
> ...



Cannot say enough about this product.  I absolutely love the spell cards.  It's especially nice since I can hand the card to the DM when I cast a spell and show it to the other players if they need to know details (even though they should know what it means to be hasted by now, I do it every combat....)


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jan 31, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> The Other Game Company has updated their PDF spell cards to 3.5
> 
> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=1980
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself 

I'd just like to add: they've recently been updated (free for all previous vendors, of course), but not to 3.5 - they've always been for that edition. 
Besides other things, we've added the adept spell cards.
Oh, and if you just need one or two classes, grab the Class Spell Cards (I: Sor/Wiz, II: Cleric, III: Druid, IV: Bard, V: Paladin&Ranger, VI: Prestige&NPC) you need.

If you're looking for finished cards though, check out Paradigm Concepts. These cards of course are less work for you.
OTOH, the Complete Spell Cards are all in one package, and come with a "Gaming Group License" - only one purchase for up to 8 people in your gaming group. And, as Gamewyrd said in his review, you don't have to tread these like raw eggs, because if they get damaged in any way you can print them out again.



			
				just__al said:
			
		

> Cannot say enough about this product. I absolutely love the spell cards.



Glad you like the cards


----------

